# Euro hinges for beginners and amateurs part I



## niki

Good day

I would like to share with you my "amatorski" way of installing Euro hinges (the correct name is - Concealed hinges).

There are many types and shapes but, I deal only with 3 types (keep it simple)
Full overlay
Half overlay
Inset

I don't use "Face frame" so, I don't have any knowledge about them.

As you'll see, I'm not using any jigs just make the 35mm holes where ever I want and than, fit the door to the cabinet wall.

On this post, you'll see the 3 types of hinges and the 35mm holes drilling method that I use.

Regards
niki


----------



## niki




----------



## cabinetman

Good post on hinges. I'd like to add a little bit of info on hinges and mounting plates. As in this post there are three different hinges shown...one for full overlay, and one for partial overlay, and one for inset. 

The mounting plate shown is close to what's called a "0" mm plate, and can be used with the three different hinges. The difference in the hinges is in the cranking arm. The overlay amount can be changed with many hinges by using a different thickness mounting plate. 

That full overlay hinge with that plate is for a full overlay.

That full overlay hinge with a 9mm thick plate will provide partial overlay.

That full overlay hinge with an 18mm thick plate will provide full inset.

This will work with many hinge brands that have the mounting plate selection. Mounting plates are less expensive than the hinges. The full overlay hinge may be less expensive that a partial, or full inset.

Most hinges are sold with their in/out adjustment in the middle of the slot. This isn't always the case. When mounting the door to the cabinet, or measuring where the holes in the cabinet wall should be, check that adjustment screw. If the door can be mounted with very close tolerance or even tight to the front edge when held at 90 deg to the leading edge, the only adjustment you'll need is for "out".


----------



## Handyman

WOW Niki You make it look so easy.


----------



## niki

Cabinetman
Thank you for your additional info

As for "mounting plates", I don't use them but you can see and compare the prices here....Wow, those "Euro" are quite expensive on your side of the pond...
http://www.thehardwarehut.com/cabinet_chinges.php

Just to add
The Euro kitchens are made usually from 18mm Melamine covered Chipboard (even the "High End")

The full overlay will cover all the cabinet wall but you can use the same "Full Overlay" as "Half Overlay" just by "moving" the hinge support 9mm in or if you like to use it as "Inset" by moving it 18mm by using a "Mounting plate"....(it can be even a wood spacer between the hinge support and the cabinet wall)

The difference between the 3 types is only the "Hinge Pin" location that is "moved in" by 9mm for Half overlay and 18mm for Inset.

Oh yeh....and....since when you know to "talk" metric :smile:

Best Regards
niki


----------

